# The Spotify Thread



## thetechfreak (Oct 21, 2019)

This thread is for sharing your Spotify profiles and playlists or songs so that we can follow each other and keep up.

So let me get this thread going, with this playlists:

Le clasics: Le Clasics, a playlist by wuodland12 on Spotify

This is a playlist of classic songs(mostly Rock) curated by me, @Desmond David and another friend of mine. Hope you guys enjoy it. Looking forward to your songs and playlists.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 21, 2019)

*===Quick links to all playlists===*
*Work* | *Rock + Electronica | This is what plays in Digit office *
*Le Clasics*  | *Rock | *by @thetechfreak  and @Desmond David
*Suicide Music * | Melancholic | by @Desmond David
*Desmond's Deathmetal Dungeon* | Death Metal | by @Desmond David
*carousel navy* | Acoustic/ Indie | by @thetechfreak 
*Cycling* | Alt Rock | by @cyberjunkie 
*Spilled Beans *| Electronica + Shoegaze | by @Anorion 
*90s Tech* | Dance | by @Anorion 
*Serrated Leather *| Industrial | by @Anorion 

*===Playlists by Spotify===*
*Songs To Test Headphones With* |Good Production|
*Space Disco* |Cosmic / Norwegian / Nu Disco |
*Indian Classical Music for Studying* |Hindustani Classical|
*Classical music for Metalheads* |Western Classical|
*Game of Thrones: The End is Coming* |Mostly Rock|

*===Playlists Tools===*
*Playlist Randomizer: *Permanently shuffles songs in playlist
*Spotify Shuffler: *Another service to permanently shuffle songs
*TuneMyMusic:* Import playlists from files or web services to Spotify
*Boil The Frog:* Goes from one artist to another using similar songs! This is great to bridge from one genre to another (say rock is going on and you want to move to progressive psytrance, use this) 
*Playlist Miner:* Enter a mood, concept, word, year, activity etc miner picks out top tracks from public playlists
*Rekl: *More controlled way for creating collaborative playlists, you get a room key that is not open to all. 
*Spotlistr:* Does a lot, but main thing is importing YouTube playlists 
*Magic Playlist:* Enter a song and a mood, then let this tool do the rest
*Spotibot:* Quickly generate playlists around a single artist, prevents having to add all the singles and albums one by one
*Setify:* Make playlists based on performances at actual concerts 
*Setlist:* Another playlist generator based on live shows
*SortYourMusic:* Powerful playlist sorting tool with BPM, length and popularity analyses, made by creators of Spotify itself 
*Smarter Playlists: *Granular control over playlist automation, lets you modify and fine tune the algorithms for automatic playlist generation (cool stuff, check it out) [more details here] 
*Birthhits:* Generate playlist based on what songs were popular on a particular day
*Acrostify: *Create playlists with secret messages 
*Shazam: *Generates playlists from songs around you
*
*


----------



## Desmond (Oct 21, 2019)

Suicide music - Suicide Music, a playlist by desmo)))nd on Spotify

Basically a mix of abstract, minimalist and melancholic music.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 21, 2019)

Guys, enlighten an ignorant here.

Spotify vs. Gaana/PrimeMusic/Saavan ?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 21, 2019)

Better International music variety on Spotify than other services, only Prime comes close.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 21, 2019)

Ok, only international music then.
What plan are you using?

What is the subscription cost?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 21, 2019)

Cheapest I think is 13 rupees for 1 day, I use 119 per month.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 21, 2019)

/offtopic but, is there any site that stream FLAC quality or at least more than 320Kbps songs?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 21, 2019)

so we listen to it and commit suicide?  jk


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 21, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> /offtopic but, is there any site that stream FLAC quality or at least more than 320Kbps songs?


Spotify once had a survey for people if they were interested, but results said no.

Tidal might have it though. Not very familiar with it. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk






Anorion said:


> Oh you are woudland! Haha difficult to keep track of so many alts for everyone.
> Here are some mellow songs with soft vocals. Use this while relaxing or sleeping.
> Some 90s techno/dance (the songs are all from Best Dance albums of the late 90s). This is what I listen to while gaming.
> And my playlist of industrial music. This is for work.



Yeah, I go by wuodland in some places too. Nice playlists. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Desmond (Oct 21, 2019)

I also made this - Desmond's Deathmetal Dungeon, a playlist by desmo)))nd on Spotify


----------



## Anorion (Oct 21, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> Guys, enlighten an ignorant here.
> 
> Spotify vs. Gaana/PrimeMusic/Saavan ?


Overall, Gaana is really the best for a number of reasons detailed here. 
But in the end, I had to pick Spotify because of the superior interface, and I absolutely need to scrobble my listens, and wanted the streaming service to support that. Do hope that their issues with Warner gets sorted and people in India get to enjoy their complete catalogue.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 21, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> /offtopic but, is there any site that stream FLAC quality or at least more than 320Kbps songs?


I doubt it as copyright protection mechanisms employed by such sites put restrictions on format type/bit rate.There is a reason physical media still exists despite the presence of netflix/amazon/itunes.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 22, 2019)

I think Netflix and other streaming services use HTTP for streaming, and since FLAC can be streamed over HTTP, I think it is streamable. Copyright protection is a matter of encryption of whatever data is streamed and cached, and then decrypt it before playback.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> I think Netflix and other streaming services use HTTP for streaming, and since FLAC can be streamed over HTTP, I think it is streamable. Copyright protection is a matter of encryption of whatever data is streamed and cached, and then decrypt it before playback.


Spotify/similar services deploy DRM in their streams which are not compatible with all formats.Steaming is not like sending data encrypted within an archive format like winzip which you download & then extract the original content inside.Streaming services use DRM on the fly meaning the audio/video stream originating from their servers itself is embedded with DRM & if the format is not compatible with it then it cannot work. This is also why using any "audio capturing method" from streaming services will always result in a lower quality compared to original stream.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 22, 2019)

All video streaming sites brag about 4K content, I wonder why audio streaming services can't stream FLAC quality files!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> All video streaming sites brag about 4K content, I wonder why audio streaming services can't stream FLAC quality files!


Resolution & bitrate are different,those 4k streams have much lesser bitrate compared to "ahem 4k rips" & difference will be obvious to someone using a high quality large screen.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 22, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Spotify/similar services deploy DRM in their streams which are not compatible with all formats.Steaming is not like sending data encrypted within an archive format like winzip which you download & then extract the original content inside.Streaming services use DRM on the fly meaning the audio/video stream originating from their servers itself is embedded with DRM & if the format is not compatible with it then it cannot work. This is also why using any "audio capturing method" from streaming services will always result in a lower quality compared to original stream.


I agree that they use DRM, but they will still have to use HTTP as a protocol to transfer the data to the client device (unless they are using websocket, which I highly doubt). The media to be streamed has to be stored in a CDN somewhere as a file. When streaming, it will be transferred in chunks to the client device's cache (encrypted) and decrypted on the fly for playback (in-memory decryption for security purposes). As for the format, I don't know which format Spotify uses, but any format that can be streamed can be streamed encrypted as detailed above, which means that FLAC can be streamed similarly. Storage or other factors notwithstanding.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 22, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Resolution & bitrate are different,those 4k streams have much lesser bitrate compared to "ahem 4k rips" & difference will be obvious to someone using a high quality large screen.


But, ultimately it comes to data right?

More resolution = more data ?
Same for Bitrate too.

A 1 min clip of video would have varied size depending on its resolution, so, even after using the best compression technology you would end up streaming larger file.
Same for FLAC or high bitrate audio files too I guess.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 22, 2019)

Guys, I think I've unintentionally high-jacked this thread with an offtopic discussion.

If @OP thinks this is alright, let this continue, else I would stay away from commenting on this further.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 22, 2019)

Well, this is "the Spotify Thread" afterall.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> I agree that they use DRM, but they will still have to use HTTP as a protocol to transfer the data to the client device (unless they are using websocket, which I highly doubt). The media to be streamed has to be stored in a CDN somewhere as a file. When streaming, it will be transferred in chunks to the client device's cache (encrypted) and decrypted on the fly for playback (in-memory decryption for security purposes). As for the format, I don't know which format Spotify uses, but any format that can be streamed can be streamed encrypted as detailed above, which means that FLAC can be streamed similarly. Storage or other factors notwithstanding.


You are right,I found this & it seems it is a mix of various factors.
Why Aren’t All Streaming Music Services “High-Definition?”
Though the article is dated 2015 & server cost point may not be as relevant today but I think the most significant factor is still this one:


> This problem is compounded when attempting to get permission from a record label to offer music in a lossless format. Labels are understandably protective of their 24-bit masters, as they are a great way to establish copyright. As the gatekeepers of high-definition content, labels are choosy with who they allow to stream content beyond 320 kbps MP3.
> 
> Additionally, finding the studio-quality digital masters for every single track you want in your catalog can be difficult when you’re dealing with over 370,000 labels and 500,000 new tracks released each month.
> (That’s what we handle at MediaNet for our catalog.)
> ...



@rhitwick these posts are indeed a bit offtopic but they also provide good info for future reference.e.g.the above link gave sites TIDAL, Qobuz, and Deezer Elite(seems not available for India) which offer FLAC streaming but they are costly.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 22, 2019)

@thetechfreak let me know if last few posts are alright here in this thread or if they need to be moved to a separate thread.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 22, 2019)

*(originally second post)*

Oh you are woudland! Haha difficult to keep track of so many alts for everyone.
Here are some mellow songs with soft vocals. Use this while relaxing or sleeping.
Some 90s techno/dance (the songs are all from Best Dance albums of the late 90s). This is what I listen to while gaming.
And my playlist of industrial music. This is for work.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 23, 2019)

I think I'll start keeping a list of all the playlists people post in the first post along with a short description. That way they won't be lost. 





rhitwick said:


> Guys, I think I've unintentionally high-jacked this thread with an offtopic discussion.
> 
> If @OP thinks this is alright, let this continue, else I would stay away from commenting on this further.


Haha it's fine. Cannot discourage a good discussion on a topic. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks alot for the thread would love to follow what other people are listening


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Oct 23, 2019)

thetechfreak said:


> I think I'll start keeping a list of all the playlists people post in the first post along with a short description. That way they won't be lost. Haha it's fine. Cannot discourage a good discussion on a topic.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Did this already in second post! Check it out

Also added playlists by Spotify, do post those here as well.
Plus, added some third party tools for spotify playlists. If anyone know of any more, do let us know (looking for something that automatically converts daily mix to playlists, though there is a way to do it manually)

Let's work on some collaborative playlists! Either just post m3us here, or recommend songs.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 29, 2019)

More of a "feels" playlist: carousel navy, a playlist by wuodland12 on Spotify

Let's work on a playlist with LP, Backstreet Boys, etc? What say @Anorion @Desmond David ?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 29, 2019)

thetechfreak said:


> LP, Backstreet Boys


What do you call it? 90s hits?

PS: LP is from the 00s


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 29, 2019)

This weeks Spotify Mint playlist is pretty good. Better than the last few weeks : mint, a playlist by Spotify


Desmond David said:


> What do you call it? 90s hits?
> 
> PS: LP is from the 00s


Something like "our childhood" or similar. It would fit quite well with songs upto 2008 or so. What do you think?


----------



## Desmond (Oct 29, 2019)

Would be teenage songs for me, but you wouldn't like the songs from when I was a edgy, angsty teen.

Edit: No one spoke about this, but how are you guys coping with the missing songs from Indian spotify? Not asking you @thetechfreak , you know why.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 30, 2019)

uhh... adding to the playlist as of now and hoping Warner sorts out its issues with Spotify
apparently they are using India as a bargaining chip for a better deal worldwide, and neither party is blinking. It is why Spotify took so long to become available here in the first place. (More info here)
But yeah, essentially listening to only the music that is available on Spotify, even though there are some songs that I really like that are not available, at times even in the global catalogue.

What Spotify officially says.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2020)

Just bumping this thread to note that all library issues have been solved and spotify India has all songs

*www.medianama.com/2020/04/223-spotify-warner-music-linkin-park-ed-sheeran/
Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (May 27, 2020)

Yup, issue got sorted 
Check out Radar, all new songs from India continuously get added to that playlist. Some older songs get removed also, so, remember to save the ones you like in your own playlist.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 28, 2020)

Anorion said:


> Yup, issue got sorted
> Check out Radar, all new songs from India continuously get added to that playlist. Some older songs get removed also, so, remember to save the ones you like in your own playlist.



How to do that any guide?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 7, 2020)

*open.spotify.com/playlist/3tKRJh5CESWUgcwTu8Jm62?si=llN9xKuWSraPRmtZtWcdNgmostly retro synthwave, with electro/house to vary the pace. finishes off with a nice slow track.

i liked Suicide Music and Cycling playlists. really good pacing on the Cycling playlist.

*open.spotify.com/playlist/4jCAegZ3ZrcrLuSiqmkZQM?si=UM7lNr4zSTqi859DB48-PAstolen and curated from @thetechfreak 's Le Clasics.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 4, 2020)

Anybody interested in group buy for spotify family plan? 179 per month for 6.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 5, 2020)

Maybe @aaruni and @Vyom can look into this shared membership. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Oct 5, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Maybe @aaruni and @Vyom can look into this shared membership.


Oh no, I have Youtube Music, Amazon Music as well as Airtel's own music app to choose from. All premium version.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 4, 2020)

Alright, I ditched the Spotify plan, but now I am in a TIDAL family plan which is  better than Spotify due to hi resolution music. We have one slot open for long term. If anybody is interested let me know. It's the tidal turkey server and per person it might cost between ~50 inr per month. You can also transfer all your songs and playlists from Spotify to Tidal for free.


----------



## Neo (Nov 4, 2020)

What's a hi resolution music anyway? Feels like a gimmick in 2020 lol


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 4, 2020)

Neo said:


> What's a hi resolution music anyway? Feels like a gimmick in 2020 lol


*High-resolution audio* (*High-definition audio* or *HD audio*) is a term for audio files with greater than 44.1 kHz sample rate or higher than 16-bit audio bit depth.
*en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-resolution_audioaudio
Usually mp3s are cut down versions(lossy) max 320 kbps and have been compressed from the original audio file whereas
his res music almost retains original audio (loseless).
Tidal might not be for everyone, even Spotify is enough as I have used it for 3 years. But Tidal is for people who prefer sound quality/audiophiles over low sized mp3s.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2020)

New subscription based podcast app might be on the way : Spotify hints at subscription podcast service

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 10, 2020)

^Officer, this person right here!


----------



## Anorion (Nov 16, 2020)

Maybe he talking about iTunes or Soundcloud lel


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 5, 2020)

Spotify Wrapped 2020 is available. 
*www.howtogeek.com/703450/how-to-find-your-spotify-wrapped-2020/
Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Apr 21, 2021)

Have any of you guys tried this?

*pudding.cool/2020/12/judge-my-spotify/
What results did you guys get?

I got this:


```
> Your spotify was mid-nineties-flannel-shirt-hail-satan-14-year-old-who-just-discovered-punk bad.

> Thank your obsessions with Red Hot Chili Peppers, Death metal, and Melvins for that.

> Based on your listening habits, I can also tell you your spotify was...

> napping-in-your-mancave bad

> Here's what else is going on in your aural trash fire:

You listen to these tracks too much:

    Genesis by Deftones
    Back to School (Mini Maggit) by Deftones
    The Doorway by Neurosis
    Culture Shock by Polyphia
    The Ides of March - 2015 Remaster by Iron Maiden

You stan these artists to an uncomfortable extent:

    Opeth
    TOOL
    Mastodon
    Nile
    Iron Maiden

You are 8% basic. Oh wow Reader and Bhayanak Maut! Your taste is so obscure that's so cool I bet you're super interesting..

You're stuck in the early 2010s. You only listen to Obama-era jams like Le Toit Du Monde by Gorguts and Culture Shock by Polyphia.

Well, that was really something.

I need to go recalibrate my taste levels.

Shutting down.
```


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2021)

Another playlist I created

*open.spotify.com/playlist/6jUdSqTWeneyz0LSFzmPr4?si=75ef5d43d8f74ce5
I see that playlists don't embed in the forum, can we do something about it?


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2021)

@Desmond David finally got it done. Here is the report


> > Your spotify was motherfucking-starboy-glowstick-dad-rock bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yikes lol


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 3, 2021)

Yo guys,
Finally moving from Tidal to Spotify.
Looking for people who are interested in Joining Spotify family.
I have 4 slots left. Comes around Rs 360 per year


----------

